# Sydney vs Melbourne?



## palomine26

Hi,

I am from Montreal and I am planning to go live in Australia for a few months starting in October of this year. I am having trouble deciding between Melbourne and Sydney. I want to be in a busy place (not a suburb), but I also want to be near some beaches. From what I understand, you can live in Sydney and still be walking distance to some beaches. In Melbourne, the beaches seem to only be close to the suburbs. It is hard to tell on a map, so I would like someone who knows these areas to help me? On the other hand, I have read that Melbourne is a much more interesting place to live than Sydney and that the people are friendlier. I have ruled out the north because apparently it is the wet season when I am going... Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Dexter

You wouldn't really walk to beaches if you live in Sydney CBD. You will still need a bus to get to Coogee, Maroubra, Woollahra, Bondi or other. 

Both are great cities to live and there are disputes over and over on which of them is better. I personally live in Sydney and cannot complain.


----------



## jejuniper

I'm from Melbourne so I'm probably biased but I'll try to be objective. Both are great cities.

Sydney

PROS
- warmer (but if you are really into beaches and warmth you'd probably skip both and move further north to Brisbane or the Gold Coast or the Sunshine Coast)
- more of an outdoors place
- surf beaches in the suburbs
- has the opera house and Sydney harbour and all those Australian icons
- probably a prettier looking city over all
- close to the Blue Mountains - very pretty national park

CONS
- unplanned city so getting 'round the CBD (downtown) is not as easy
- possibly more expensive cost of living but I don't think there is that much difference
- crime is possibly a bit higher but there isn't much difference there either
- more polluted
- more humid in the summer

Melbourne
- known as the cultural capital of Australia - has more artistic and sporting events than any of the other cities
- supposedly has the best shopping in Australia but there's a lot of good shopping in Sydney too
- planned city, easy to navigate CBD
- has trams!
- probably a bit more laid back than Sydney
- close to the Great Ocean Rd - some of Australia's top surfing beaches (e.g. Bell's Beach)
- nicer summers in my opinion (dryer heat) (but Sydney has better winters)
- less polluted

CONS
- colder especially in the winter
- beaches in the Melbourne surburbs are pretty ordinary - need to driver further out to get to good beaches
- not as pretty looking (but seems cleaner to me than Sydney)

If you are in Australia for a few months I really think you should go to both places. Both are bustling cities with lots to do. Also, as far as beaches go, I'd skip the city beaches for the nicer beaches along the Victorian or NSW coast if you REALLY want good beaches.

If you have to choose, my guess is that Melbourne is probably a little more like Montreal than Sydney so if you want something different go to Sydney, if you want something similar but different, go to Melbourne.

But go to both, they're both awesome! )


----------



## Wanderer

palomine26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Montreal and I am planning to go live in Australia for a few months starting in October of this year. I am having trouble deciding between Melbourne and Sydney. I want to be in a busy place (not a suburb), but I also want to be near some beaches. From what I understand, you can live in Sydney and still be walking distance to some beaches. In Melbourne, the beaches seem to only be close to the suburbs. It is hard to tell on a map, so I would like someone who knows these areas to help me? On the other hand, I have read that Melbourne is a much more interesting place to live than Sydney and that the people are friendlier. I have ruled out the north because apparently it is the wet season when I am going... Any suggestions or ideas?


As Dexter indicates, you cannot really live anywhere but a suburb if you want to be in reasonable walking distance of a beach for either city.
But if it's beaches that are most important to you, Sydney will have by far the best available closest to the CBD for Melbourne as you can see from maps is at the head of a bay and though Sydney is in a harbour, it is not too far to get to various harbour and coast beaches with surf and a great feery trip to be had from the CBD Circular Quay across to Manly and you may even find yourself happy with Manly as being a busy place more so than a suburban type feel.
Coming in October for a few months, though you may be more acclimatised to cooler beach weather, Melbournes beachy kind of weather doesn't really start until December for most people.
Getting around to see all areas is a good idea and you could even take in some of the tropical north for October is still a pleasant time to take in the Queensland Coast and Islands including the Great Barrier Reef as the wet season also doesn't really start to kick in until December.
You could head up that way for a bit and then the Sunshine Coast/Brisbane/Gold Coast Byron Bay region on way back down to Sydney and then Melbourne at the end or mix Sydney and Melbourne up a bit to get in the Melbourne Cup on first Tuesday in November [ need to book ] and then Sydney is abuzz from Xmas to NYE with start of Sydney to Hobart yacht race and the NYE Harbour fireworks that everybody flocks there for.
If you're planning on being in Sydney between Xmas - NYE and haven't got accommodation booked, you had better get cracking on that for accommodation gets booked heavily pretty quick starting already.


----------



## palomine26

Thank you for the replies everyone, these infos are really helpful. I will probably do both since I am so confused (they both have alot to offer it seems!) Now I have to figure out where to head first... I am thinking Sydney because it is warmer in october? Now another question I have is this: In both cities, what areas are unsafe for a girl alone who doesnt really know her way around? All big cities have them unfortunatly... And I dont want to end up renting a place in a bronx-type place without realising it...


----------



## Dexter

In Sydney it would be:

- Redfern (just before the city) which is known as Aboriginal area
- some of western suburbs associated with Lebanese and other muslims. In particular Bankstown, Lakemba, Merrylands, Ingleburn, Warwick Farm, Liverpool and surrounding areas. 
- Kings Cross and Darlinghurst are known for druggies and prostitutes. However, I have been there quite a few times in the night and never saw anything dangerous. 

However, if you go there in the middle of the day, you would expect no trouble.


----------



## Wanderer

Dexter said:


> In Sydney it would be:
> 
> - Redfern (just before the city) which is known as Aboriginal area
> - some of western suburbs associated with Lebanese and other muslims. In particular Bankstown, Lakemba, Merrylands, Ingleburn, Warwick Farm, Liverpool and surrounding areas.
> - Kings Cross and Darlinghurst are known for druggies and prostitutes. However, I have been there quite a few times in the night and never saw anything dangerous.
> 
> However, if you go there in the middle of the day, you would expect no trouble.


I bet you didn't go snooping around the back streets of the Cross too much Dexter and I doubt that the other areas are likely to be for you Palomine if wanting to be near beaches and even a lot of the inner southern/south west CBD zone has a nightly gloom to it. I reckon Manly again might be best for you, an area popular with plenty of backpackers and perched between harbour and ocean, an open airy feel to it with plenty of buzzing about what they call the Corso, street between ferry terminal and the ocean side.
But when you say about renting a place, if you are going to be about in total for just a few months and even without splitting locales, you'll want to check out what's available within your budget for short term rentals are really going to be holiday apartment stuff or having a hotel room etc.
There'll be a great demand on that in week leading up to Xmas and that Xmas - NY week and then beyond.


----------



## Dexter

> I bet you didn't go snooping around the back streets of the Cross too much Dexter


Actually, I used to park my car there as it was the only free parking close to CBD (ok, maybe the second one is Broadway Shopping Centre). I agree, it looks creepy but nothing ever happened to me and I never saw any danger there. Nevertheless, the area is considered to be unsafe and I do not encourage to stay there.

BTW a friend of mine used to live between Kings Cross and Elizabeth Bay for quite a few months. He used to walk home from Kings Cross station and also never complained.


----------



## palomine26

Thanks! It's the same thing here in Montreal. Sometimes people will tell me some crazy things happened somewhere, and I'll say, really, that's where I park my car on weekends... But being that I don't know Sydney at all and I'll be alone, I'll stay away from all those places, at least to find a place to live...


----------



## Chrissie

I agree with 'wanderer' - i reckon Manly is an ideal place for you - I lived there before moving to America, it was 10 years ago and things change - but great public transport - catch a ferry to the city and see the harbour on the way - catch a bus to anywhere else, there's also boarding houses on the Northern Beaches - and as 'wanderer' said start looking now. I seem to remember a 'Y' at Manly?
What I loved was early morning walks along the beach before work, and if you didn't feel like surfing - walk a few minutes to the other side of Manly and swim in the harbour, or in the rock pool on the walk from Manly to Faery Bower.
Lots of choices, restaurants and other travelers like you. 
2 months is not a long time actually and you can't explore everything without feeling totally burnt out - however, wherever you stay and whatever you do - have a grand adventure..ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## austinwiseman

What wanderer said is true and he has given some really nice advice to you. However there are very few areas in Sydney which are not safe but if you are little alert no need to bother a lot.


----------



## bwendo

Sydney is vibrant and outdoors and summer

Melbourne is artsy and gourmet and winter


----------



## palomine26

Well Manly does seem interesting, I read up on it a little...


----------



## KyleSmits

the dangers are over-rated.
I lived in the "no go" zone of Everleigh street Redfren for a few years (my house at 170 Lawson Street) and never had a problem with crime once!
Funny thing is, one night I parked in an upmarket street in Roseville on the north shore and my car was smashed by hoons walking past.


----------



## Silentsleeper

As an international girl myself i had the same situation when i first came to sydney. I have been here now for 2 years and I would like to make a suggestion to you.

I find that the Inner West area of Sydney is great in particular the Suburb of Newtown, Its a pretty trendy area lots of cafes , restaurants, shops, bars, and music venues. Its close to the CBD with lots of transport, Depending on where you stay there are 7 bus services that run through or within a short walk to Newtown that service the CBD(one of which goes as far as Mosman on the north shore)( depending on traffic aprox 20 mins to Circular quay, 10 to Railway square). 2 bus services to Bondi Junction and another to Coogee Beach. There is also a train station in Newtown. Its within walking distance of the University of Sydney so you get quite a younger crowd there. I have lived around here for over 2 years and absolutly love it. dont want to live anywhere else in Sydney. Everyone is very friendly and i have a large group of friends here because of this.

Flick me a PM if you want any more info


----------



## Silentsleeper

KyleSmits said:


> the dangers are over-rated.
> I lived in the "no go" zone of Everleigh street Redfren for a few years (my house at 170 Lawson Street) and never had a problem with crime once!
> Funny thing is, one night I parked in an upmarket street in Roseville on the north shore and my car was smashed by hoons walking past.


When I was in Australia the 1st time I lived in Bondi (which i wasnt impressed with, too hyped to be honest).. i spent most of my time over in the inner west in particular around Abercrombie street. used to frequent the Glengarry Hotel and the Rose on Cleveland as I knew a few people over that side. Used to walk to the station down Lawson all the time at night I just wouldnt walk down Eveligh Street is all. With Redfern it does have a bad name so people tend to avoid it. However it's a huge suburb and has a number of areas in it that are rough and gives it a bad name. your more likely to get attacked in one of the safer suburbs then there.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

I would like to Thanks for the informative post. I really appreciate it. I hope that I can get more benefit from this topic.


----------



## avcrk

Having lived in Melbourne and Sydney for a short time , gosh , about 15 years ago, I have found both cities have their pluses. There are some cultural differences, but then have found that with all the cities in Australia. Sydney struck me as being more North american like and Melbourne more Australian. Just an outsiders opinion to add to the mix from the other side of the country.


----------



## msjaypeg

Hi,

I'm actually from Scotland but lived in Sydney and Melbourne for 6 months respectively, I loved both but would say I preferred the beaches nearer Sydney but the city lifestyle Melbourne provided. I lived in Sydney CBD and found it easy to travel around, the harbour is wonderful and it's really not far to travel to some outstanding beaches. Melbourne is a great city, amazing diverse suburbs and if you're going to be in Australia in November I doubt there's anywhere better to be than the Melbourne Cup!

I'm sorry, this probably hasn't helped much. I loved both cities, I'm sure you can't go far wrong whatever you choose as both have their own qualities.


----------



## zanoz

*the others*

I would like to see the both cities, but I would rather to see small towns or traditional villages...


----------



## zanoz

*what about natives?*

in which city or region do native people of Australia live mostly? are they mostly urban today?


----------



## Gabito

thanks for all of information. they are priceless for me  these type of informations are really hard to find


----------



## Mikewell

Hi

I prefer Sydney as the best place.


----------



## Move Migration

Sydney for higher pay and more job opportunities, Melbourne for better lifestyle and culture


----------



## marimar1990

I like Melbourne it's less populated


----------



## JaswinderSingh

If you are looking for quite peaceful place then Melbourne will be good for you.


----------



## kevinpareel

off course sydney is good rather than the Melbourne


----------



## shazz

+1 for sydney


----------



## robbrunning

Both are great cities. But personally for me Sydney will always be the number 1! I would love to live in Manly as you are only a short trip on the ferry to the CBD.


----------



## Engaus

The culture is complelty different! Have no idea why you would say they are the same. Melbourne is known as the food capital of Australia so I also can't see why you would say the restaurants are mostly foreign.

Melbourne has a complelty different feel to Sydney and so I don't really feel you can compare the two. 

Melbourne wins for me hands down.


----------



## jowey

Melbourne and surrounds are beautiful places to live and work. We are amongst a large ex pat population in Mornington, south east of the city and love it here.


----------



## Savvy83

I know this is an old thread, but I live in Sydney and been to Melbourne a bunch of times. Really for beaches I think Sydney is better and slightly warmer, however Melbourne for culture is awesome.


----------



## Tigerali

Savvy83 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I live in Sydney and been to Melbourne a bunch of times. Really for beaches I think Sydney is better and slightly warmer, however Melbourne for culture is awesome.


sydney is hotter as compare to melbourne,moreover driveway is better is melbourne..so i vote for melbourne


----------



## Savvy83

Tigerali said:


> sydney is hotter as compare to melbourne,moreover driveway is better is melbourne..so i vote for melbourne


Driveway? Like you mean highways and open roads?


----------



## Hotrod

hey what bout good old big country town bisbane
beautiful one daty perfect the nextthe best weather all year round i reckon mate
but I could be bias
hag
but really anywhere in australia is heavan


----------



## Zemaitis

Melbourne is my chooise


----------



## syd10

I believe housing in Melbourne is cheaper than Sydney. 

Weather is a little cooler in Melbourne.

I think there are nicer beaches around Sydney.


----------

